# If only...



## Titleistguy (Mar 16, 2020)

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/16/sport/canceled-marathons-coronavirus-spt-intl/index.html

If only I could think of another group of people who trained for months to do a thing just to have the thing canceled.  Poor joggers. 

Abyways, hope you all on here are doing what you need to do to keep yourself, your loved ones,  and those around you healthy.


----------



## organix (Mar 16, 2020)

Yea, that must be tough on them... I can't imagine the amount of time invested just to get told it'll have to wait.  Besides the time training, I bet they even joined forums to chat with other people preparing for the big day... trading strategies... recommending other books or sites to read to learn a bit more about their craft.  I'm sure they even talked to people who survived the race.  I bet they were reading reviews on which calcu... umm er..  shoes were the best or most efficient... and everyone had their favorite.  They probably were planning down to minute details such as what to eat before, during, and after.  Tough break.  Feel bad for them and glad that's not me.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Mar 16, 2020)

Ouch.  I ran a marathon (my second) in January, and the next weekend the AEI classes started.

I'm not really that big a runner, but I had followed a fairly typical 18-week training plan.  If my race had gotten cancelled a few weeks out, I would have been disappointed...but secretly a little relieved.  Those things suck.


----------



## ChaosMuppetPE (Mar 16, 2020)

I am actively searching for someone to get the coronavirus from. I will then cough and sneeze in a jar and freeze it. Once everything returns to normal, I will wipe my hands and clothes all in the jar and shake hands with everyone planning to run marathons.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 16, 2020)

ChaosMuppetPE said:


> I am actively searching for someone to get the coronavirus from. I will then cough and sneeze in a jar and freeze it. Once everything returns to normal, I will wipe my hands and clothes all in the jar and shake hands with everyone planning to run marathons.


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (May 29, 2020)

MOJOJOJO!


----------

